# adjustable proportioning valve for mk2 rear disc?



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

anyone have one of these????? i was thinking about giving one a try bcz my rear brakes kinda suck and im thinking its bcz i recently lowered my car and the proportioning valve is messing up my braking.
if so, where could i buy one?


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: adjustable proportioning valve for mk2 rear disc? (max98069)*

You might already have one and not realize it.
Look for something like this on the left side of your rear axle.








Image of '87 GTI 16V part courtesy of Carmadillo.com
Basically, look for something with a lever arm and spring that connects between this "brake pressure regulator" and your rear axle beam. Since this thing compensates by ride height your brake bias could be off if you lowered your car. Maybe the Bentley manual tells you how to adjust it, I forget which way is which. I believe this topic has been addressed before, but not sure what keywords to search. Anyone?


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: adjustable proportioning valve for mk2 rear disc? (GTIspirit)*

i no thats what they come with stock, but i thinkt here is another one out there that you can adjust for auto crossing and stuff like that.
i figure since the car is lower that the rear brakes will work more and they suck as is...

so if i could get a adjustable one (aftermarket) i could adjust it the way i like em


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: adjustable proportioning valve for mk2 rear disc? (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_i no thats what they come with stock, but i thinkt here is another one out there that you can adjust for auto crossing and stuff like that.
i figure since the car is lower that the rear brakes will work more and they suck as is...


Not sure what you want then, this stock one is adjustable. You're right, since the car is lowered the stock proportioning/load sensing valve will think you have more weight in the back of the car and will give you more rear brake bias. 
Your only other option is an adjustable proportioning valve from Summit or the like, and you'll need two, one for each rear brake line, to keep your dual diagonal safety circuit intact.


----------

